# feu de cheminée



## yateich (18 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous

Je voudrais savoir s'il existait un écran de veille qui simule un feu de cheminée. 

Si quelqu'un peut me trouver ça, je le remercie d'avance. 

Merci,


----------



## pierre-auvergne (18 Décembre 2008)

Salut.

http://forums.macg.co/customisation/ecran-de-veille-238363.html

A+


----------

